# looking for immigration lawyer



## audreyt (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello 
I am an American looking for an immigration lawyer to help me with processing a work visa so I can live and work in Germany. A friend about 7 years ago found a lawyer to help with this process which took some time but really helped her get her working papers there. Unfortunately, she can't find their contact info. I'm looking for a somewhat inexpensive lawyer if one even exists. Thank you for any advice.
Audreyt


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You may not actually need a lawyer. The process isn't that difficult (if you speak German of course). There are some advisor services who will help with the translation and paperwork though. 

Being American you can just show up in Germany and go directly the Ausländerbehörde but you can't work until you have the permit so might want to set up it up ahead of time with a visa.


----------

